# Horse left at Barn?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Depending on your State laws, of course, the answer may vary. Generally, the barn can take a lein on him, and then sell the horse at a public auction to recoup some costs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

They can seek to place a lien against the horse and the horse would then be sold at public auction with the proceeds going to the barn. They need to seek legal counsel as it seems they must not be familiar with this scenario as of yet and would do well to have someone guide them through it.


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't think that they are unfamiliar with the scenario, I think they are just hoping there is something going on with the owners. They were really good about paying on time just until recently. 

I was just asking out of personal curiosity- I'm the one cleaning the horse's stall and feeding him every day, so I was just curious about what they could do if say, the owner never turns up again. I didn't want to ask the BO about it because it's really none of my business anyways, but curiosity got the best of me which is why I posted on here.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Are you asking for your own information or their's, then? If they are not unfamiliar with this scenario (abandoned horse), they would know what they can/can't do to resolve it.


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

as I said- i was just asking out of personal curiosity. thanks for the replies though.


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

In Iowa the barn owner would file a lien at the courthouse. They would then have to sell the horse at a public auction. The barn owner can ONLY keep what they are owed, the remaining money must be sent to the original owners.

So record keeping is vital. In our contract we state that a lien will be filed after 60 days of no payment. With the horse market the way it is in Iowa, we would be lucky to sell the horse at auction and get enough money to cover costs.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I would check with your livestock county agent. They may be able to at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

unfortunately, this seems to be happening more and more all over the country with the ecomony going down the toilet.
I can understand if people just can't afford to feed their horse anymore, but seems it would be easier to just be up front with barn owners and tell them the truth, here is my horse, I can't afford to feed him anymore, so do what you have to with him. Instead of just walking away. It would sure make it easier on the barn owners to be able to just sell a horse instead of having to file liens.
Happening with dogs and cats also, leaving them for boarding, then never showing up again. I imagine each states laws differ with what the barn owner can do. I think it is going to be happening more and more with the price of hay going up. We sold hay for $75 a ton last year for alfalfa/grass mix. This year it is going for $150 a ton and they expect it to reach $200/250 a ton before winter is over. So much rain that most farmers will not be getting a second crop.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

lovemarcy said:


> as I said- i was just asking out of personal curiosity. thanks for the replies though.


What does your boarding contract say?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Well I have heard of cases like this... An owner wouldn't pay and so the BO took them to court. The verdict was the owner of the horse had to pay the money by a certain date or the ownership of the horse would be passed to the BO and now the horse is the BO's pride and joy (he is an old boy now)


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

my contract at my barn in louisiana is alot like brookside stables.after 60 days i get what is owed to me.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

This is what happened to our Belgian mare, Epona.

Her owner abandoned her, stopped paying her board and didn't have her feet trimmed for months. The BO contacted him and told him she had people interested in buying her (us) and that he owed her over a thousand dollars in board fees and that Epona's feet hadn't been trimmed in six months and were in a horrible state....and told him, sell her or else I will place a lien and do so. He opted to do the right thing and sell her and clear his debt. Sales contract stated that the purchase price was used to clear his debt to the stable owner, with the rest going to him.

So, if the horse is abandoned, BO should try to contact the owner and find a resolution. If not possible, horse becomes the property of the BO once a lien is filed.


----------

